# Problema con wlan0. Ayuda!!!

## chinito19

Hola:

Estoy tratando de configurar la tarjeta wireless en mi laptop. Anteriormente tenia ubuntu y ahi trabajo sin ningun problemas la red inahalambrica.

La salida de lsusb es la siguiente:

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0457:0162 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

Mi tarjeta esta listada en la lista de ndiswrapper asi:

#

Card: SiS 162u, Some ASUS notebook use it as integrated wlan card

  *      Chipset: SiS 162u

  *      pciid: 0457:0162

  *      Driver: use inf file from supplied cd for Windows XP or download the latest driver from SiS website, manufacturer SiS

  *      Other: Debian (kernel 2.6.8-2) - use ndiswrapper 1.4, 128bit WEP not tested

  *      Other2: Works on Asus A4000L, Kubuntu (kernel 2.6.12-9-386), ndiswrapper 1.5 (compiled), driver from SiS website, WPA with wpa_supplicant.

Los pasos que segui son los siguientes:

# USE="usb" emerge ndiswrapper

Al hacerlo me aparece el siguiente warning:

*** WARNING: This kernel seems to use 4K stack size option (CONFIG_4KSTACKS); many Windows drivers will not work with this option enabled. Disable CONFIG_4KSTACKS option, recompile and install kernel

Sin embargo no encuentro por ningun lado donde deshabilitar la opcion CONFIG_4KSTACKS y no aparece en el .config, en un foro lei que si no aparecia no tenia de que preocuparme, asi que segui.

Lo que hice despues es:

 # ndiswrapper -i /mnt/windows/DriversWLAN/SIS162U.INF

#modprobe ndiswrapper

 #ndiswrapper -l

sis162u : driver installed

        device (0457:0162) present

Asi que supongo que hasta ahi voy bien

Pero despues de ahi no se que hacer, iwconfig no me lista ninguna nueva interfaz de red

#iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

#ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-24-56-5F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:F8:55:82  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5058 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4245 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3082014 (2.9 Mb)  TX bytes:732137 (714.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Me pueden ayudar, soy nuevo con gentoo y la verdad con ubuntu trabaje muy poco. Gracias!Last edited by chinito19 on Mon Oct 08, 2007 12:48 am; edited 9 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, espero que te sirva Esto.

Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es: Existe el enlace simbólico a tu dispositivo wlan en /etc/init.d ?

Supongo que si no existe podrías crearlo y tratar de levantar la wlan:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

Y luego pobar con el típico ifconfig wlan0 up o bien /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

No tengo experiencia en wireless sobre linux así que hasta ahí llego.

Salud!

----------

## chinito19

Gracias por el consejo, de hecho he probado con wireless tools y con wpa_supplicant.

Sin embargo mi problema es que a pesar de que ndiswrapper -l me dice que encuentra tanto el driver como el dispositivo, si hago 

iwconfig no me encuentra ningun dispositivo wireless.

Y si hago

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)  

 #  ifconfig wlan0 up

wlan0: unknown interface: No existe el dispositivo

Ahh tambien aunque no lo mencione, si hice la liga de net.lo a net.wlan0

Adjunta salida de dmesg que pudiera ser util

# dmesg | grep ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.44 loaded (smp=no)

# dmesg | grep eth       

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 11, 00:11:2f:f8:55:82.

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

Gracias

----------

## chinito19

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra, pues ya logre que reconociera mi tarjeta, la verdad aun no estoy seguro de como lo logre, pero lo unico que hice fue poner el modulo usbcore en el modules.autoload y tambien hice un

#modprobe usbcore

Y con ello me reconocio mi tarjeta.

Ahora, trato de conectarme manualmente de este modo:

#iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "NOMBRE" key open 12345678 ap any

#dhcpcd wlan0

Y con ifconfig obtengo que le asigno una IP sin embargo, ya no me responde el comando ping ni el navegador, ahora escribo usando eth1

Alguna idea de como resolver esto, si deshabilito eth1 y pruebo de nuevo con wlan0, pasa lo mismo, no puedo conectarme a ningun punto aunque el dhcp me asigne una IP.

Gracias

----------

## darkevil

hola, 

lo mas seguro es que te esté enrrutando las cosas por la tarjeta incorrecta. Haz un STOP a todos los servicios net excepto net.lo e inicia net.wlan0 de nuevo.

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

##ESTO LO COPIE DE TI,

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "NOMBRE" key open 12345678 ap any

dhcpcd wlan0 

```

Comprueba:

```

iwconfig wlan0

```

para ver que estas conectado al AP,

```

ifconfig wlan0

```

para ver que te asigno la ip correctamente

```

route

```

para comprobar que te creo el gateway.

Por cierto, comprueba tambien el archivo /etc/resolv.conf, este archivo contiene las dns. Tambien podria venir por aqui tu problema.

Cuentanos como fue todo.

----------

## chinito19

Sigo los pasos que me indicas

# iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid INFINITUM  key open 1234567890

# dhcpcd wlan0

# ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:47:34:D1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:899 (899.0 b)  TX bytes:3234 (3.1 Kb)

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

LA SALIDA DEL resolv.conf es esta, cuando ejecuto route, este tarda mucho tiempo en responder.

Me dijeron que debo asignar un gateway por default pero entiendo que este lo asigna el dhcpcd, alguna otra sugerencia?

# more /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface wlan0

search gateway.2wire.net

nameserver 192.168.1.254

# ping -c 3 www.gentoo.com

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.com

Gracias

----------

## gringo

hay respuesta a un ping 192.168.1.254 ? 

Si, es así, tienes activao nat y el servidor de dns en el router (deduzco que es un router por lo que accedes) ? 

un iwlist scan te encuentra alguna red ?

saluetes

----------

## chinito19

Perdon por responder siempre tan tarde, de hecho el comando "iwlist scan"

Responde correctamente

# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:95:F6:E6:01

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM1392"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:-28 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1A:C4:43:48:C1

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM3859"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:92/100  Signal level:-37 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:12:88:AA:93:D9

                    ESSID:"2WIRE774"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:60/100  Signal level:-57 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:18:3F:C5:8A:39

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM3665"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:81/100  Signal level:-44 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1A:C4:4B:A6:21

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM2172"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality:64/100  Signal level:-55 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

pero el ping a 192.168.1.254 que es el de mi router, no responde

Alguna sugerencia y gracias por sus respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Veo que has avanzado bastante ya...

Por un lado:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:11:2F:F8:55:82 
> 
> inet addr:192.168.1.2 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

 

Eso posteaste mas arriba como salida del comando ifconfig.

Vuelvo a repetir, cero experiencia en wireless sobre linux pero un poco en redes. 

Si tu AP tiene en su interface lan 192.168.1.254, por ende tu wlan0 debería tener un número de IP que caiga en la misma subred: 192.168.1.0/24.

Si ya hay previamente otra interface en la misma subred, en tu caso eth1, es casi seguro que un ping a 192.168.1.254 trate de salir por eth1 en lugar de por wlan0.

```
ifcofig eth1 down
```

O si te queda mas cómodo

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop
```

Luego si, ping a 192.168.1.254 a ver cual es el resultado.

De paso, podrías postear la salida de ifconfig actual?

Espero que el problema sea simplemente ese.

Salud!

----------

## chinito19

Gracias Inodoro Pereyra, pues veras, creo que el problema no es ese, aunque a ver si con la salida que ahora posteo encuentras algun error

La salida ahora que escribo

# ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-24-56-5F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:F8:55:82  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:42498 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:36968 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:25043783 (23.8 Mb)  TX bytes:11099602 (10.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Acto seguido hago asi como dices:

#ifconfig eth1 down

#ifconfig eth0 down

# ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Despues

 # iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid INFINITUM key open 1234567890

 # dhcpcd wlan0

 # ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:47:34:D1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1151 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:4261 (4.1 Kb)

Ahora

# ping 192.168.1.254

PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.1.254 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 5000ms

, pipe 3

Gracias por tu apoyo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
> 
> TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

 

Quiere decir que a nivel "enlace físico" y lo pongo entre comillas por que en tu caso es inalámbrico, conectivdad hay. El problema va mas arriba.

Nos podemos olvidar de fallas en el driver o en ndiswrapper.

Podrías pegar la salida de route -e -v con las dos ethernet arriba y luego con las dos abajo pero con la wlan0 arriba?

Me gustaría ver el contenido de /etc/conf.d/net también, si puede ser.

Si usás iptables, la salida de iptables -L

Salud!

**EDIT** Era medio obvio ahora que lo pienso, que siguiendo el modelo OSI, al menos hasta la capa 3 llegamos bien. Teniendo en cuenta de que te detecta correctamente el/los SSID de el/los AP cercanos. Vamos entonces desde ahi en adelante, a ver que pasa con route.

**EDIT V2.0** Sigo reflexionando: La salida de arping 192.168.1.254

----------

## chinito19

Pues aqui adjunto las salidas que me pides y parece que veo un error en la salida de arping. Pero la verdad no tengo idea de como se resuelve el mismo.

Y una disculpa por lo que tardo en responder, pero como en el trabajo no tengo salida por ahora a Internet, no puedo postear.

Salida de ifconfig antes de levantar wlan0

```
# ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-24-56-5F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:792 (792.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:F8:55:82  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:842 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:579 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:956390 (933.9 Kb)  TX bytes:76142 (74.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

La salida de route con eth0 y eth1 activas y wlan0 abajo

```
 # route -e -v

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

default         home            0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth1

```

Aqui obviamente el ping responde bien.

```
# ping -c 3 192.168.1.254

PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=2.48 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=1.06 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=1.10 ms

--- 192.168.1.254 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.063/1.548/2.481/0.661 ms

```

Lo que no creo que este bien es la salida de arping

```
# arping 192.168.1.254

ARPING 192.168.1.254 from 192.168.1.2 eth0

Sent 106 probes (106 broadcast(s))

Received 0 response(s)

```

Ahora con wlan0 activo y las eth abajo.

```
# iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid INFINITUM key open 1234567890

# dhcpcd wlan0

# ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:47:34:D1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:941 (941.0 b)  TX bytes:4540 (4.4 Kb)

```

Aqui posteo la salida de route ya con la wlan0 activa y las eth abajo

```
 # route -e -v

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

default         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0

```

Y una vez mas la salida de arping, que sigue buscando eth0

```
 # arping 192.168.1.254

Interface "eth0" is down
```

Tendra solución??? Bueno de que la tiene la tiene verdad?  Gracias

Ahhh por cierto, no estoy utilizando ningun firewall por ahora.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, seguimos avanzando, la capa 3 está bien, las tablas de ruteo se ajustan correctamente al bajar una if y levantar la otra...

Vamos a la capa de transporte directamente, donde parecería estar el problema. La salida de arping, por ejemplo:

```
localhost ~ # arping 192.168.0.10

ARPING 192.168.0.10 from 192.168.1.200 eth0

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.10 [00:00:21:CE:7F:C7]  0.912ms

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.10 [00:00:21:CE:7F:C7]  1.973ms

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.10 [00:00:21:CE:7F:C7]  0.903ms

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.10 [00:00:21:CE:7F:C7]  1.171ms

Sent 4 probes (1 broadcast(s))

Received 4 response(s)

```

Una cosa así debería ser la salida estándar...

El protocolo ARP se usa para saber específicamente a que mac address se debe dirigr tal o cual paquete y se inicia siempre con un paquete broadcast cuando no se conoce el destino que puede ser respondido tanto en modo broadcast como unicast (como ves arriba)... 

Traducido siempre lo he visto así: Mi placa de red necesita saber quien tiene el numero de IP 192.168.0.10 para poder mandarle un ping ICMP, el ping "estándar". 

En ese caso manda un: 

- Who has 192.168.0.10? tell [acá_la_mac_address_de_la_placa_de_red_de_mi_pc]

- 192.168.0.10 responde: 

192.168.0.10 is at 00:00:21:CE:7F:C7, luego, se envía el paquete de datos y se inicia la transacción del protocolo superior.

Lo extraño en este caso, es por que trata de salir pot eth0 en lugar de por wlan, y ahi debe estar la raiz del problema.

Hay otra PC además de la del problema en la misma red? Podrías probar arping contra la otra en lugar de contra la puerta de enlace? Es muy probable que por seguridad el AP no responda a los pings arp.

La salida del comando arp te debería mostrar la caché ARP de la pc en cuestión, por ejemplo:

```
localhost ~ # arp 

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

192.168.1.223            ether   00:11:D8:76:EA:04   C                     eth0

```

Para el numero de IP 192.168.1.223, usar ethernet, a la MAC 00:11:D8:76:EA:04 por la interface eth0

Seguramente, al bajar una interface y subir la otra, la wlan, la caché de ARP sigue apuntando a eth0.

Se puede setear una regla estática para la tabla ARP:

```
arp -i wlan0 -s 192.168.1.254 [MAC_Address_del_AP]
```

 y después de eso probar un ping de nuevo a ver si responde... Con eso debería salir a la fuerza por wlan0.

A ver si es cierto, después buscamos por que se produce la falla, ya sabiendo cual es.

Salud!

----------

## chinito19

Hola, se que hace mucho no entraba al foro, asi que me disculpo por ello. 

Pues espero que me puedas seguir ayudando con este mismo problema.

Pues lo que señalo adelante es lo que sucede una vez que sigo los pasos que me indicaste la ultima vez que postee en el foro.

 *Quote:*   

> Hay otra PC además de la del problema en la misma red? Podrías probar arping contra la otra en lugar de contra la puerta de enlace? Es muy probable que por seguridad el AP no responda a los pings arp. 

 

-Si hay otra maquina en la red y se trata de un Windows, no es mi maquina, pero esta en la red.

-La IP de la otra maquina en la red es 192.168.1.4

Si envio un arping a dicha red, igual que las otras veces busca salir por eth0.

```
# arping 192.168.1.4

ARPING 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.2 eth0

Sent 52 probes (52 broadcast(s))

Received 0 response(s)
```

Un ping a dicha maquina responde de manera correcta.

```
# ping 192.168.1.4

PING 192.168.1.4 (192.168.1.4) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.4: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=2.70 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.4: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.241 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.4: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.243 ms

--- 192.168.1.4 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.241/1.061/2.700/1.159 ms
```

La salida de arp es la siguiente

```
# arp

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

home                     ether   00:14:95:F6:E6:01   C                     eth1

servaux                  ether   00:11:5B:E6:99:B1   C                     eth1
```

Segun entendi tu explicacion, si busco la ip 192.168.1.4 (En este caso la direccion mostrada como servaux), deberia salir por eth1, sin embargo al hacer el arping ip, busca de nuevo salir por eth0.

```
# arping 192.168.1.4

ARPING 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.2 eth0

Sent 4 probes (4 broadcast(s))

Received 0 response(s)
```

Aclaro que todo lo anterior lo hice desde eth1.

Ahora bajo las intefaces eth y subo wlan0

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth1 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Stopping netplug on eth1 ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                             [ ok ]

# iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid INFINITUM key open 1234567890

# dhcpcd wlan0

# ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:47:34:D1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:860 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:40122 (39.1 Kb)  TX bytes:4183 (4.0 Kb)
```

Ahora realizo los mismos pasos solo con wlan0 activa.

```
# arp
```

Al ejecutar arp, este no me envia ninguna informacion.

```
# arp -i wlan0 -s 192.168.1.254 00:14:95:F6:E6:01

# ping 192.168.1.254

PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 192.168.1.254 ping statistics ---

15 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 25023ms
```

Una vez mas ping a mi AP no responde.

Y esto es lo extraño, arping sigue buscando eth0.

```
# arping 192.168.1.254

Interface "eth0" is down

# arp

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

192.168.1.254            ether   00:14:95:F6:E6:01   CM                    wlan0
```

Alguien me preguntaba hace poco si estaba bien el enlace a net.lo, supongo que si, esta es una salida de ls en /etc/init.d

```
# ls -la /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 sep 30 21:38 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

Espero que me puedas ayudar, ya no se que hacer, jejeje. Saludos!

----------

## chinito19

Alguien tiene alguna idea?

----------

## opotonil

Pues la verdad que no... Tan solo comentarte que en las gentoo-sources la opcion "CONFIG_4KSTACKS" es:

```

Kernel hacking ---> Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb

```

Por si quieres comprobar si la tienes activada o desactivada, quizas sea lo que esta dando problemas...

Salu2.

----------

## sefirotsama

no tienes otro driver alternativo al de windows???

----------

## chinito19

Hola, 

Perdón por desaparecerme tanto tiempo, con respecto a los ultimos posts en los que me ayudaron debo decirles lo siguiente.

Primero no cuento con algun otro driver, solo el que hay para Windows, y la verdad dudo que sea el Driver, puesto que el Sistema me reconoce la tarjeta inhalambrica, incluso puedo con un "wlan scan" observar que redes ahi disponibles, me puedo conectar y mi modem me asigna una IP. El problema es que cuando intento navegar, mi siempre trata de salir por la intefaz eth0 a pesar de que previamente las baje.

/etc/init.d/eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/eth0 stop

Por cierto, con respecto a la opción "CONFIG_4KSTACKS", la busco en la opción "Kernel hacking " y esto es lo unico que muestra el menu:

 *Quote:*   

> [ ] Show timing information on printks                                 
> 
>                       [*] Enable __must_check logic                  
> 
>                       [*] Magic SysRq key                                 
> ...

 

Alguna otra idea??? Ya me desespere, creo que usare Windows =)   (No es cierto), saludos![/code]

----------

## jgascon

Por defecto arping siempre intenta salir por la interfaz eth0 aunque esta interfaz no exista, para que salga por la interfaz que tú quieras le debes añadir la opción -I. En este ejemplo ath0 es una interfaz wifi y eth0 no existe:

```

# arping 192.168.0.1

arping: unknown iface eth0

# arping 192.168.0.1 -I ath0

ARPING 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.10.5 ath0

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.1 [00:13:46:74:11:F0]  2.347ms

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.1 [00:13:46:74:11:F0]  0.866ms

Unicast reply from 192.168.0.1 [00:13:46:74:11:F0]  0.772ms

Sent 3 probes (1 broadcast(s))

Received 3 response(s)

```

Repasando el hilo parece que el driver está bien y a nivel de interfaz y rutas está todo bien. Hace meses tuve un problema parecido con un pen usb wifi y se resolvió añadiendo la dirección MAC del ap a la caché arp. Para saber la dirección MAC del ap haz otra vez iwlist scan la dirección MAC es la que te marco en rojo  Cell 02 - Address: 00:1A:C4:43:48:C1. Para añdirla a la caché MAC tienes que hacer lo siguiente:

```

arp -s 192.168.1.254 00:1A:C4:43:48:C1

```

Si esto te funciona tienes que añadir esta MAC a /etc/ethers o si se puede especificar la MAC en /etc/conf.d/net mejor. La verdad es que esto no recuerdo bien como se hacía, te lo dejo como deberes para casa  :Wink: 

----------

## chinito19

Gracias jgascon

Segui los pasos que indicas, sin embargo a pesar de que arping trata de salir por wlan0, solo hace el intento, pero nunca logra recibir respuesta.

Tambien debo comentar que me he dado cuenta que a veces despues de bajar las interfaces eth0 y eth1, levanto wlan0 correctamente.

Pero a veces cuando ejecuto iwconfig o simplemente para bajar la interfaz wlan0 el comando se queda detenido, incluso una ocasión que reinicie la maquina, se quedo trabada esperando bajar la interfaz wlan0.

Saludos y espero eso sirva para encontrar la causa de este problema.

----------

## jgascon

He estado revisando el hilo otra vez y he visto que falta un poco de información que nos podría ir bien para ayudarte.

Postea, por favor, las salidas de iwconfig con la interfaz wlan0 arriba y el archivo /etc/conf.d/net

Además también he visto algo que no está bien. El essid que usas para configurar la interfaz no sale en la salida de iwlist scan:

```

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid INFINITUM key open 1234567890 

```

```

iwlist scan 

 ESSID:"INFINITUM1392" 

 ESSID:"INFINITUM3859" 

 ESSID:"2WIRE774" 

 ESSID:"INFINITUM3665" 

 ESSID:"INFINITUM2172" 

```

Hay muchos INFINITUM* pero ningún INFINITUM a secas. ¿Cuál de esos es tu ap?

----------

## chinito19

Hola jgascon:

Tienes razón, en efecto no escribi bien al copiar mi ESSID, el correcto en efecto es el que se muestra como 

```
iwlist scan

 ESSID:"INFINITUM1392" 
```

La salida de iwconfig, con la wlan0 arriba es la siguiente:

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"INFINITUM1392"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:95:F6:E6:01   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=65535 B   

          Encryption key:4179-3897-10   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-27 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:648  Invalid misc:2667   Missed beacon:0
```

Mi archivo /etc/conf.d/net, esta así:

```

 # more /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("null")

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

# Usar wireless-tools

#modules=( "iwconfig" )

#config_wlan0=("null")

```

De hecho al arranque, si hay redes cerca intenta conectarse, a veces se conecta a algunos AP sin contraseña, incluso me asigna una IP, pero el mismo problema, no puedo salir.

Te listo tambian la salida de ifconfig con wlan0 arriba

```
# ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:47:34:D1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:33 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1373 (1.3 Kb)  TX bytes:7539 (7.3 Kb)

```

La salida de arping con wlan0 arriba:

```
# arping 192.168.1.254 -I wlan0

ARPING 192.168.1.254 from 192.168.1.3 wlan0

Sent 19 probes (19 broadcast(s))

Received 0 response(s)

```

Agradezco tu ayuda y ojala te sirvan esos datos.

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

Lo único fuera de lo normal que veo es este mensaje:

```

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken... 

```

Este mensaje es del paquete wireless-tools mira que versión tienes y si no tienes la última actualízalo. Yo ahora mismo tengo instalada la versión 29.

Una pregunta, ¿la tarjeta es 802.11b o 802.11g? En el iwconfig veo que te la detecta como  802.11b, pero es por si no está bien configurada.

----------

## chinito19

jgascon,

Primero que nada muchas gracias por seguirme ayudando.

Respecto a tus preguntas

Número 1, acabo de instalar la ultima version de las wireless-tools y ya no aparece ese mensaje de error.

sin embargo sigo con el mismo problema, mi AP me asigna una IP pero no puedo navegar.

mi tarjeta es 802.11b.

Algo que ya habia comentado, pero yo no le habia dado ninguna importancia, porque solo habia sucedido dos o tres veces, es que cuando levanto la wlan0, me responden bien los primeros minutos, pero despues si envio un iwconfig, iwlist, se queda detenida. Y el dia de hoy que detuve la interfaz wlan0, me envio este mensaje.

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

 * status:  started

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop  

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 caught an interrupt

```

Crees que se pueda deber a algun conflicto de software mi problema? Por que la wlan0 trabaja correctamente con windows, e incluso tambien con ubuntu cuando lo tenia instalado.

Una vez mas gracias y saludos

----------

## jgascon

A nivel de configuración de red todo parece estar bien y conectividad tiene que haber por que te da IP así que a mi sólo se me ocurren dos cosas.

1.- Encriptación. ¿Puedes deshabilitar la encriptación en el ap y probar a conectarte? Esto nos servirá para comprobar si el problema está en la configuración del encritpado. 

2.- Algún problema con el driver. Desde una cónsola haz tail -f /var/log/messages mientras que desde otra reinicias el interfaz: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart y péganos aquí los mensajes relevantes que te salgan en el log.

A ver si damos pronto con el problema  :Wink: 

----------

## chinito19

Hola una vez mas te agradezco que tomes un tiempo para ayudarme con este problema.

Con respecto a deshabilitar la encripcion en el AP, dudo que sea el problema, porque a veces tambien m conecto a una red cercana a mi casa que no esta encriptada y pasa lo mismo me asigna una IP, pero estoy viendo como hacerlo y te comentare los resultados.

Para el segundo caso, estoy posteando tanto la salida del /var/log/messages

Cuando inicio la wlan0 y me asigna la IP como cuando reinicio la interfaz.

```

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: hardware address = 00:02:72:47:34:d1

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.3 from 192.168.1.254

Nov  3 13:32:08 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.3 for 86400 seconds

Nov  3 13:32:08 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: adding IP address 192.168.1.3/24

Nov  3 13:32:08 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: adding default route via 192.168.1.254 metric 0

Nov  3 19:32:08 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.

Nov  3 19:32:08 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.

Nov  3 19:32:08 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on wlan0.IPv4.

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000002c

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 printing eip:

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 f8f3dc71

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 *pde = 37541067

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 *pte = 00000000

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Oops: 0000 [#1]

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Modules linked in: nls_utf8 ntfs nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 rtc ndiswrapper usbhid eth1394 pcmcia firmware_class snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc sis900 mii pata_sis libata ohci1394 ieee1394 ehci_hcd ohci_hcd usbcore yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 CPU:    0

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EIP:    0060:[<f8f3dc71>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EFLAGS: 00010217   (2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #2)

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 eax: 00000018   ebx: f8f85000   ecx: 0000003c   edx: f631d002

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: f7c9ff0c   esp: f7c9fed8

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Process ntdriver (pid: 1967, ti=f7c9e000 task=c189fab0 task.ti=f7c9e000)

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Stack: 00000000 f8f85000 00000000 f7925004 00000001 f7c9fef0 f8fbabac f8fbabac 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 c189fab0 f8fbaba4 f7c9ff3c ffffffff 1400ffff 01e6f695 f8fc0608 00000001 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 00000282 f8f3e65b 43d1010c f8f4a836 00000000 00000400 f7c9ff58 00000002 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Call Trace:

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 [<f8f71086>] <0> [<f8f71011>] <0> [<f8f71011>] <0> [<c011f0b8>] <0> [<c011f018>] <0> [<c0103d3b>] <0> =======================

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Code: 89 46 34 0f b7 c1 29 45 44 89 46 20 8b 45 48 89 46 30 0f b6 45 7f 8b 44 85 d8 fe 45 7f 89 46 18 8b 4d 58 2b 4d 6c 6a 18 58 8b f7 <8b> 7f 2c 89 45 4c c7 45 54 01 00 00 00 03 c8 3b 4d 3c 77 85 8b 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EIP: [<f8f3dc71>]  SS:ESP 0068:f7c9fed8

Nov  3 13:33:39 servaux07 ndiswrapper (iw_get_network_type:304): getting network type failed: C0000001

Nov  3 13:33:57 servaux07 ndiswrapper (iw_get_network_type:304): getting network type failed: C0000001

Nov  3 19:34:14 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.1.3 on wlan0.

Nov  3 19:34:14 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.

Nov  3 19:34:14 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.

Nov  3 13:34:49 servaux07 rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 caught an interrupt

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: hardware address = 00:02:72:47:34:d1

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Nov  3 13:32:05 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.3 from 192.168.1.254

Nov  3 13:32:08 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.3 for 86400 seconds

Nov  3 13:32:08 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: adding IP address 192.168.1.3/24

Nov  3 13:32:08 servaux07 dhcpcd[8543]: wlan0: adding default route via 192.168.1.254 metric 0

Nov  3 19:32:08 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.

Nov  3 19:32:08 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.

Nov  3 19:32:08 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on wlan0.IPv4.

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000002c

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 printing eip:

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 f8f3dc71

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 *pde = 37541067

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 *pte = 00000000

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Oops: 0000 [#1]

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Modules linked in: nls_utf8 ntfs nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 rtc ndiswrapper usbhid eth1394 pcmcia firmware_class snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc sis900 mii pata_sis libata ohci1394 ieee1394 ehci_hcd ohci_hcd usbcore yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 CPU:    0

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EIP:    0060:[<f8f3dc71>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EFLAGS: 00010217   (2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #2)

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 eax: 00000018   ebx: f8f85000   ecx: 0000003c   edx: f631d002

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: f7c9ff0c   esp: f7c9fed8

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Process ntdriver (pid: 1967, ti=f7c9e000 task=c189fab0 task.ti=f7c9e000)

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Stack: 00000000 f8f85000 00000000 f7925004 00000001 f7c9fef0 f8fbabac f8fbabac 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 c189fab0 f8fbaba4 f7c9ff3c ffffffff 1400ffff 01e6f695 f8fc0608 00000001 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 00000282 f8f3e65b 43d1010c f8f4a836 00000000 00000400 f7c9ff58 00000002 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Call Trace:

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 [<f8f71086>] <0> [<f8f71011>] <0> [<f8f71011>] <0> [<c011f0b8>] <0> [<c011f018>] <0> [<c0103d3b>] <0> =======================

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Code: 89 46 34 0f b7 c1 29 45 44 89 46 20 8b 45 48 89 46 30 0f b6 45 7f 8b 44 85 d8 fe 45 7f 89 46 18 8b 4d 58 2b 4d 6c 6a 18 58 8b f7 <8b> 7f 2c 89 45 4c c7 45 54 01 00 00 00 03 c8 3b 4d 3c 77 85 8b 

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EIP: [<f8f3dc71>]  SS:ESP 0068:f7c9fed8

Nov  3 13:33:39 servaux07 ndiswrapper (iw_get_network_type:304): getting network type failed: C0000001

Nov  3 13:33:57 servaux07 ndiswrapper (iw_get_network_type:304): getting network type failed: C0000001

Nov  3 19:34:14 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.1.3 on wlan0.

Nov  3 19:34:14 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.

Nov  3 19:34:14 servaux07 avahi-daemon[5714]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.

Nov  3 13:34:49 servaux07 rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 caught an interrupt

```

Por cierto, tengo problemas tambien con la fecha, cada que enciendo mi laptop, tengo una fecha diferente a la que deje cuando lo apague.

Instale ntp, pero solo una vez lo ha sincronizado correctamente. En fin, dudo que sea por ahi el problema pero quiza tenga que ver.

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

Ahora ya está claro lo que pasa. Por el log que has posteado es un problema del módulo de la tarjeta wifi. Justo después de recibir IP por DHCP el módulo falla:

```

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000002c 

```

Esto significa que el kernel ha encontrado un error en el módulo. Después te dice la dirección de memoria que ha provocado el fallo y te ofrece una traza:

```

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 printing eip:

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 f8f3dc71

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 *pde = 37541067

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 *pte = 00000000

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Oops: 0000 [#1]

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Modules linked in: nls_utf8 ntfs nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 rtc ndiswrapper usbhid eth1394 pcmcia firmware_class snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc sis900 mii pata_sis libata ohci1394 ieee1394 ehci_hcd ohci_hcd usbcore yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 CPU:    0

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EIP:    0060:[<f8f3dc71>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EFLAGS: 00010217   (2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #2)

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 eax: 00000018   ebx: f8f85000   ecx: 0000003c   edx: f631d002

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: f7c9ff0c   esp: f7c9fed8

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Process ntdriver (pid: 1967, ti=f7c9e000 task=c189fab0 task.ti=f7c9e000)

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Stack: 00000000 f8f85000 00000000 f7925004 00000001 f7c9fef0 f8fbabac f8fbabac

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 c189fab0 f8fbaba4 f7c9ff3c ffffffff 1400ffff 01e6f695 f8fc0608 00000001

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 00000282 f8f3e65b 43d1010c f8f4a836 00000000 00000400 f7c9ff58 00000002

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Call Trace:

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 [<f8f71086>] <0> [<f8f71011>] <0> [<f8f71011>] <0> [<c011f0b8>] <0> [<c011f018>] <0> [<c0103d3b>] <0> =======================

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 Code: 89 46 34 0f b7 c1 29 45 44 89 46 20 8b 45 48 89 46 30 0f b6 45 7f 8b 44 85 d8 fe 45 7f 89 46 18 8b 4d 58 2b 4d 6c 6a 18 58 8b f7 <8b> 7f 2c 89 45 4c c7 45 54 01 00 00 00 03 c8 3b 4d 3c 77 85 8b

Nov  3 13:32:25 servaux07 EIP: [<f8f3dc71>]  SS:ESP 0068:f7c9fed8 

```

Y acto seguido el módulo deja de funcionar:

```

Nov  3 13:33:39 servaux07 ndiswrapper (iw_get_network_type:304): getting network type failed: C0000001

Nov  3 13:33:57 servaux07 ndiswrapper (iw_get_network_type:304): getting network type failed: C0000001

...

Nov  3 13:34:49 servaux07 rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 caught an interrupt 

```

La solución no la sé. Si puedes probar otro driver, pruébalo pero yo no he usado nunca ndiswrapper así que no puedo aconsejarte. También puedes intentar actualizar el kernel si no estás usando la última versión pero no sé si eso te servirá de algo.

En cuanto a lo de la hora modifica a "yes" el valor de CLOCK_SYSTOHC en el archivo /etc/conf.d/clock y añade ntp-client al arranque de la máquina:

```

rc-update -a ntp-client default

```

----------

